# I want a medal....



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

How do you get one? Given my long standing and highly valuable input (so far)I'm surprised I haven't been nominated already. Maybe I should get one for being the young blood and future of MHF 8) 

Even Gerald and Dave P haven't got one.... 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh well, there goes your chance - asking how you get one automatically disqualifies! :lol: :lol: 

a bit like an OBE, but more select :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I did try to resurrect the medals. Even did a post trying to drum up support and lets just say the enthusiasm was sadly lacking...............

So I know how you can get one, the categories have been chosen but the motorhomefactors ain't interested.......

Sorry, I gave up trying!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Never mind Carol. You do more than enough plying us with quizzes each week.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Never mind Carol. You do more than enough plying us with quizzes each week.
> 
> Dave


Hahahaha don't do that either due to

a. lack of enthusiasm from the members
b. shyte chat room!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Markt500 said:


> Even Gerald and Dave P haven't got one.... 8O


You have to be 'special' to earn a medal :wink:

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How does one become 'special'

tony


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

carolgavin said:


> I did try to resurrect the medals. Even did a post trying to drum up support and lets just say the enthusiasm was sadly lacking...............
> 
> So I know how you can get one, the categories have been chosen but the motorhomefactors ain't interested.......
> 
> Sorry, I gave up trying!


Maybe the gods should think about it again, it is an olympic year next year afterall!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> How does one become 'special'
> 
> tony


By being 'special' to the person who has the power to award it to you.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have my Army medal ( 1st in the naafi queue three times )
do I qualify??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Markt500 said:


> How do you get one? Given my long standing and highly valuable input (so far)I'm surprised I haven't been nominated already. Maybe I should get one for being the young blood and future of MHF 8)
> 
> Even Gerald and Dave P haven't got one.... 8O


Back of the Queue Pal!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Even if I was awarded one, it would take second place to my Ovaltineys badge. :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I should get one for being a lifelong supporter of Cambridge united 8O :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> I should get one for being a lifelong supporter of Cambridge united 8O :lol:


Keep on supporting them and an increase in anxiety, stress and high blood pressure could lead to that lifelong love affair not being as long as it should be


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

rayc said:


> Keep on supporting them and an increase in anxiety, stress and high blood pressure could lead to that lifelong love affair not being as long as it should be


 8O Are you wishing me a early demise ray ?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

OOOOOOh, Carol, you have shot it now with such negative feedback. There won't be a medal going North of the Border now. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

747 said:


> Even if I was awarded one, it would take second place to my Ovaltineys badge. :wink:


I know where I would like to stick your medal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Keep on supporting them and an increase in anxiety, stress and high blood pressure could lead to that lifelong love affair not being as long as it should be
> ...


Phil, quite the opposite. Perhaps supporting a football team should carry a health warning like cigarettes and alcohol. A lfetime devotion to one team with countless disappointments, false dawns and unfilled expectations takes it's toll.
How have the U's started the season-do you expect them to be in League 2 next season?
Ray


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Medals, who needs them 8) 

I weigh enough already.

Mavis hasn`t got one either.

Mind The gracious Lady is the one who dishes them out


Dave p (by apointment to Her Majesty of Seasalter)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Arise Sir David P :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't want a medal - just a chest to pin it on :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Medal Medal Medal.................


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a Cycling Proficiency Badge!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

locovan said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if I was awarded one, it would take second place to my Ovaltineys badge. :wink:
> ...


Well!!!!!!.......I have never been so insulted. :evil:

On second thoughts, yes I have. 

I am not staying here to be insulted by Mavis.

I can go anywhere. :wink:

ps, I love it when you talk dirty Mavis. :lol:


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Often wondered - has anyone got a medal?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have got one, does that make me special        




Trevor


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Oooo so you have, now what special thing did you do to get that!


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thinking about it has Johns Cross got one?? He's quite special ..... or should that be unique :wink:


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

trevorf said:


> I have got one, does that make me special


Quietly crosses off of Christmas card list in jealousy... :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

trevorf said:


> I have got one, does that make me special
> 
> Trevor


Trevor, When I click your medal [1] in your avatar box I get your profile, which gives the option to view your award. When I click on 'award details' all I get is a thin white line below it. I expect this is a bug somewhere and people with other browsers may be able to ''hidden page. Ray


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Oooo so you have, now what special thing did you do to get that!


Long long ago when MHF was subscription free we used to have an annual photo competition.
One year I got a lucky third place and the medal to prove it 

Trevor


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Quietly crosses off of Christmas card list in jealousy... Wink


That OK, I did not send you one either :lol: :lol: :lol:

RayC

Yeah I get the same when I click my own profile too :? :? :?

Trevor


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well,

now I want a medal

Peace cors :lol: :lol: :lol:

cos I'm so open minded I'm in danger of my brain falling out  

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> cos I'm so open minded I'm in danger of my brain falling out
> 
> Aldra


A woman with a brain. 8O

Well!!......that's a new one on me. :?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey 747

This is one hell of a brain

If a woman could have lent you a brain You would have already known this

and many other things :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I refer you all to this here post right http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101549-.html here! Note my many, some would say futile attempts to drum up some enthusiasm! Indeed it was likened to flogging a horse of the very dead variety :lol: :lol: :lol:

Further may I also draw your attention to this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102164-.html after this I gave up and took my ball home :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink:

However I am prepared to give it another go.........................


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

C'mon Nuke, give Carol a medal before she starts a riot! I don't mind if she throws haggis, cos I like haggis.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Carolgavin

i want a medal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hows my flower eating dog
I sincerely hope you have provided some flowers
otherwise I am just going to have to adopt him :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Carolgavin
> 
> i want a medal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ooooooh hiya flower eating dog is fine and he loved the nasturtiums (?spelling)

I may start a begging letter thread so I can award the best beggar a medal, might be more fun than Campsite putter upper medal lol


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well done Carol, I support you to get the medals back up and running. 

(Thinks...now I'll probably win a medal for best revival of a dead thread, 2011...yay! :roll: )


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone interested in obtaining a medal please note.
i am in the process of casting the next batch of medals.

They are the size of a dustbin lid and cast in concrete

Dave p


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Anyone interested in obtaining a medal please note.
> i am in the process of casting the next batch of medals.
> 
> They are the size of a dustbin lid and cast in concrete
> ...


I don't suppose you can fit them them with nipple clamps cos I've had an idea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And Ive got two ni

Oh well never mind :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

